# Raystown Lake info



## Smack (Jul 29, 2003)

It looks like I might be going camping at Raystown Lake in Pennsylvania this weekend. Any idea on what the fishing would be like there? Not even sure on what type of bait or lures I should be using. Appreiciate any info.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Not sure how you feel about carp fishing but I do know that the place is great for it. They even feed them pellets that you can hand feed them for a quarter . Get away from the "pets" and give a can of sweetcorn or doughball a shot at some pullage.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

*raystown info*

hello smack ,ok heres what i know and i live about 20 miles away .stripers =red fin lures,large white twisters ,-large and small mouth bass=crank baits ,rubber ware (i prefer 4-6"lizards in a motor oil top and a punkinseed or chartuese belly -crappies ,yellow perch ,blue gills most any small bait or twisters in yellow, white, and chartuese will work fished under a bobber .ive found some shad darts at a yard sale that i want to try on my next trip for crappies ,worked when i was a kid at loch raven dam out side baltimore fished em with a small fathead minnow and slayed the crappies .take along some chicken livers and cut bait to fish for channel cats theres some big ones there also use shiners for the bass .and yes theres some monster carp in there .fishing lures at night may produce anything or nothing ,fishing the lake can be tough its either feast or famen .oh yeah if your lucky youll run into a school of white bass ,if you catch one try throwing anything small yellow and flashy .DO NOT forget they bug repellent blasted bugs can carry you away well freind thats the limit of my knowledge .hope it helps out .now a question about plo .what pound line should i spool up with for mostly peir fishing ? tight lines and hard pulls smack


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

archer393, if you like playing a fish then use 15# or 17# test for PLO,I'v seen people use 12#test,a 7' to 9' rod is alright but if you have a 12' bring it along, I use 15# or 16# test on my 12'ers in the bay and the surf(give the fish a chance) and have fun doing it yourself. TRIGGER


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

*Prepare for the weekend.*

I was there nine days last spring and did not catch but one largemouth. Brought the jet boat and was rocked and rolled by the big boats that just run from one side of the lake to the other all day. Jet skiers everywhere. Houseboats with thumping music and lots of lilly white skin. Got a ticket for not paying ramp fee. Out of envelopes at box. Just did not have a good fishing trip. But on the bright side I did see a lot of topless girls..

Capt Mike Starrett


----------



## CaptSam (Jun 2, 2005)

*Info*

The last trip I had to Raystown, I was boatless so we did the shore thing. On one night I fished under a bridge using large shinners (which are hard to come by up there). I picked up channel cat 19", large mouth 18", large mouth 16", crappie 14" (Yes! Made the bass look small) in about 2 hrs right after dark and then nada, drank beer and went back to the tent. 

The only time to fish is early morning, or nightfall befor the boaters stir it up. 

Another side note, you can get lake trout there year round if you fish bottom in the 100'+ areas when the traffic is slow. 

Rainy days are great fishing too. 

I'm heading there this July for VAC and will post a follow up.

Good Luck.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

The BC Structure Guides Fishing Map of Raystown Lake can be obtained from their ebay e-store or at many tackle shops. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11727&item=7102366852

Essential angling research for the bank and boating angler...The ADC maps equivalent for many inland waters.

Hope this helps.


----------

